
Russian spy ships increase activity around global data cables - wolframio
https://thebarentsobserver.com/en/node/3381
======
simonblack
You mean like the US nuke subs did 40 years ago?

[https://www.amazon.com/Blind-Mans-Bluff-Submarine-
Espionage/...](https://www.amazon.com/Blind-Mans-Bluff-Submarine-
Espionage/dp/1610393589)

